# My latest Oil Painting Exhibition!



## Sara Paxton Artworks

I currently have an oil painting exhibition running in a nice little gallery in Phillip Island Australia. Below are a few of the images that are on display, I would love to get some feedback on my paintings. Always looking to improve 

More details on the Oil Painting Exhibition can be found on my website if you are interested and of course if you are in the area drop in and say hi!


----------



## DLeeG

I'm a fan of your work. Great job.


----------



## blakeraul

Exhibitions are not only about showing the work, but about communicating to an audience what your work is about.

art painting exhibitions London


----------



## bigin amatya

nice scenery works.... very good...


----------



## Sara Paxton Artworks

*Thank You*

Sorry it has taken so long to get back to all of you that posted such kind words. I try and keep up with all of this internet blogging, Tweeting and Facebooking but it is very time consuming! 

Thanks again for the words of encouragement!


----------



## GaleriasdeArte

*Amazing Work Sara!!!*

Great art Sara. I really love the painting with the row boats. I love the colors and think that it is magnificent. I would certainly hang that piece of on my wall.

Regards
Rodrigo Rmz


----------



## jeffhenderson

such an amazing work. Good job


----------



## artbase

sometimes water looks wrong to look right. Especially around boats!


----------



## vd90

Its fantastic congratulation for your exhibition


----------



## SSFT

hey Congratulation for your exhibition, its good to follow your passion


----------



## TerryCurley

*Beautiful*

I love your work.


----------



## Sara Paxton Artworks

Vinccc said:


> I guess it was 2014, right? I can't find a date.


Yes, it was 2014, but I have another exhibition coming up at the same gallery - Mingara Gallery, on Phillip Island at Easter this year.


----------

